# are there any cruze bodykits available?



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

this car still isnt available here locally but since its already available elsewhere i was wondering if there are any bodykits available for this car? if there is what kind of kits are out there?


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Haven't really found anything yet. I did manage to find an OEM carbon fiber hood for the car. A lot of the companies that make bodykits are located in the US or Canada so expect them to make kits for the car once the Cruze is available here.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats right the body kit requires the actual car to be launched. I was wondering cant it be made locally. I am sure skirting is done by most of them was thinking is it worth spending so much getting from a different location?


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

This is still a new vehicle we're talking about so I doubt there are any body kits available yet. I'm sure there will be in the near future though.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

naazlee said:


> Thats right the body kit requires the actual car to be launched. I was wondering cant it be made locally. I am sure skirting is done by most of them was thinking is it worth spending so much getting from a different location?


What do you mean by made locally? There's a lot of bodykit manufacturers in North America. But there are also other manufacturers around the world.



dystedd said:


> This is still a new vehicle we're talking about so I doubt there are any body kits available yet. I'm sure there will be in the near future though.


Yes its still new. But there's even newer cars that already have kits available to them. Probably like you said in a few more months kits should be popping out for this car.


----------



## smithz (Aug 12, 2010)

yes, i found this one Cruze Body Kit - Chevrolet Cruze Forum. check it out.


----------



## gamerx (Sep 1, 2010)

smithz said:


> yes, i found this one Cruze Body Kit - Chevrolet Cruze Forum. check it out.


****!! They are super cool ones. I loved the exhaust and the alloys very much. But in the white one, they changed the grills in the front. That too bad!! The original looks amazing. and where is the catchy chevrolet sign!!


----------



## princee18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting the url of the cruze's body kit forum, I was also trying searching for it from past many days, hoping that this would be quite useful.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is the racing body kit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruze-control said:


> this car still isnt available here locally but since its already available elsewhere i was wondering if there are any bodykits available for this car? if there is what kind of kits are out there?


?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> this car still isnt available here locally but since its already available elsewhere i was wondering if there are any bodykits available for this car? if there is what kind of kits are out there?


3d Carbon® - Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 Body Kit

3d Carbon has one for Cruze. Very good-looking!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The post was In 2010

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

